# Froggy's Fog



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

stupid question but how good is Froggy's???????


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I think it's good enough to be considered a prop by itself. Much thicker and better hang time than most fog juice. I use the swamp juice. I don't know about a discount.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Confucius101,

I have used the Froggy's Freezin Fog Juice and was very happy with the results. I have also invested in a couple higher end foggers, therefore I want to make sure I take care of them by using a quality product in them.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anyone seen freezin fog for less than $24.99/gallon recently?


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

All,

Just found that there is a coupon code that can be used for 10% off - WEBSP


----------



## FroggysFog (Oct 17, 2008)

*Best Ways to Buy Froggys Fog - Swamp Juice and Freezin Fog Fluid*

Thanks for all the great feedback and choosing Froggys Fog.

Here are the best ways to get Froggys Swamp Juice and Freezing Fog for Halloween 2011:

1. Go to FroggysFog.com and use coupon code WEBSP for 10% off your entire order. 
1 Gallon of Swamp = 17.99 + 9.95 Shipping = $27.94
1 Gallon of Freezin = 22.49 + 9.95 Shipping = $32.44

2. Go to Amazon.com (Free Super Saver Shipping) or Sign Up for a FREE 1 Month Subscription of Amazon PRIME and get (Free 2nd Day Air or $3.99/Item Overnight) 
1 Gallon of Swamp = 26.95 + Free Shipping = $26.95
1 Gallon of Freezin = 29.95 + Free Shipping = $29.95

I am sure you are asking why it is cheaper on Amazon.com instead of directly from FroggysFog.com. Through Amazon Fulfillment they ship it for me for cheaper than I can ship it myself so I can lower the overall delivered price.

Why should you sign up for Amazon Prime? Well at least for the next month you can get all your Halloween goodies that are available on Amazon shipped 2nd Day Air for Free or $3.99/Item Next Day Air. I use it all the time for Froggys as well as for personal purchases and have found that a lot of times even thought the price of the item is a little higher than other web sites, the free shipping usually makes amazon win the price battle or usually come out a little cheaper. Also, it is really cool to be able to get $3.99/item next day air. 

Hope this helps you get your fog in time and at the best price.

At this time, Amazon only has our 1 Gallon of Swamp and 1 Gallon of Freezin for shipping through Amazon Fulfillment. So, if you want to add any of our 24 Water Based Fog Scent Additives, Scent Distribution and Scent Cups or the coolest scent product of the year...our 47 Awesome Scented Cologne Sprays, your best bet is still ordering from our website. 

Hope everyone has an extreme Halloween and as always, let us know if there is any way we can help.

Adam Pogue
Froggys Fog


----------

